
Google interview - nickb
http://ifdefined.com/blog/post/2008/03/Google-interview.aspx
======
dimitry
The guy is 52, no wonder they rejected him. Not saying they discriminate, but
would they rather hire a guy with kids and family or single 20-something
geek...? I think the inclination for the latter has always been there for
Google (and others?) and it's not really a secret.

~~~
bootload
_"... The guy is 52, no wonder they rejected him. Not saying they
discriminate, but would they rather hire a guy with kids and family or single
20-something geek...? ..."_

Yeah I hear that Guido is getting on a bit. What about that Vincent guy or
Martelli. Over the hill! Don't trust anyone over 30 or googles case _"Don't
trust anyone over 29.7"_ ~ <http://efactor.blogspot.com/2005/10/i-dream-i-
conquer.html>

------
raghus
"I did learn something, though, in the course of the phone interview: that
cosmic rays can cause computer memory chips to flip a bit. Did you know that?
I didn't know that. I wonder if in my career I've ever spent time
investigating a bug that was cosmic by a cosmic ray?"

<http://xkcd.com/378/>

